# foil tape on chimney ?



## RustyShackleford (Feb 13, 2016)

I have some adhesive metal tape - not sure exactly what it's called, but it's fairly thick foil, aluminum maybe, with adhesive backing.   Used to seal ductwork, I believe.

Is it ok to use this tape on metal-bestos chimney pipe ?   Where mine passes though a metal plate on the wooden ceiling, there is a good-sized annular gap (1/4" in spots).  Seems worth sealing - not for stove operation, but just for good weatherproofing.   Nothing to burn really, except the adhesive.  It might dry up and fall off at some point, so I could put a big hose clamp around the pipe there.

Better way to do this ?


----------



## mol1jb (Feb 13, 2016)

My first thought would be high temp silicone. But 1/4 gap may be a bit too large for that.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 13, 2016)

If the pipe & trim piece are black, I'd run a bead of black RTV to cover the gap.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks guys.   Yes, I think the the gap is a little too large for silicon.   And the chimney is the usual stainless, and the plate in the ceiling is aluminum.


----------



## Starstuff (Feb 13, 2016)

Is the pipe double/triple wall? If so, it might not get all that hot and the adhesive tape might be able to stand up to it. But, you can also buy high-temperature adhesive metal tape specifically for this purpose. Not sure how well it works, but the product exists.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 13, 2016)

You can use the foil tape, but getting it to look nice is an issue.
There shouldn't be a considerable amount of heat in that area,
so it should hold up for a while.
If you smooth it carefully with a wooden tongue depressor, it'll
look OK - not great - but OK.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 13, 2016)

Starstuff said:


> Is the pipe double/triple wall? If so, it might not get all that hot and the adhesive tape might be able to stand up to it. But, you can also buy high-temperature adhesive metal tape specifically for this purpose. Not sure how well it works, but the product exists.


Double wall metalbestos - so 8" OD and 6" ID.   It's too hot to touch, but only just barely, with a _raging_ fire.    Maybe my metal tape is the high-temp stuff.   But, where would I go to buy that ?



> getting it to look nice is an issue


Should have said: I'll do it from above, in the attic, on top of the metal plate in the ceiling - so looks shouldn't be much of an issue, except looking through the gap.


----------



## Starstuff (Feb 13, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> Double wall metalbestos - so 8" OD and 6" ID.   It's too hot to touch, but only just barely, with a _raging_ fire.    Maybe my metal tape is the high-temp stuff.   But, where would I go to buy that ?



http://www.amazon.com/3M-High-Tempe...80&sr=1-1&keywords=high+temperature+flue+tape


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 13, 2016)

Starstuff said:


> http://www.amazon.com/3M-High-Tempe...80&sr=1-1&keywords=high+temperature+flue+tape


Thanks for "googling that for me".   Just ordered a roll !


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2016)

Could you stuff some kaowool or stove gasket around the gap?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 13, 2016)

begreen said:


> Could you stuff some kaowool or stove gasket around the gap?


I'm gonna try that tape for now.


----------

